# Silver Gray M3 Cabriolet



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:yikes:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## kp300867 (Mar 30, 2003)

That is the exact same colour as the car im gettin in 3 weeks 
The colour combo is unbelievable ... Definately made the right choice :rofl: ::bow: :bow:


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

OK someone needs to buy me a silver gray M3 right now.

When's the damn raffle?


----------

